# WTT or sell 8000 Fierce Reel



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Trade for battle II plus Ill add cash within reason or trade for a 4000 Fierce reel


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, Surfmom !

You might want to add some info about the age and condition of your reel, along with a couple of nice, clear pics !

Tight Lines !


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a fierce 5000 if that would work..
Only year old mech 10/10 cosmetic 9/10..
Will post pic after dinner...


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are the pics of the 5000









If you really want a 4k have a pursuit with #20 power pro


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks lawless how close are you to Myrtle Beach


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent you pm


----------

